# Marble's Pic Thread:



## MaRbLe (May 27, 2011)

*-Smithi*









*-Smithi*









*-GBB*









*-Blue Femur*









*-Rosehair*









*-Purpurea Avic*









*-Salmon Pink Birdeater*










*-GBB*

---------- Post added at 04:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:07 PM ----------


*Little female Smithi Molting:*




































---------- Post added at 04:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:09 PM ----------








*-Goliath Pink Toe (Avicularia braunshauseni)*









*-Nhandu coloratovillosus*









*-Regalis*









*-Smithi*









*-Smithi*









*-GBB*









*-Avicularia purparea*









*-Regalis*

---------- Post added at 04:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:17 PM ----------








*-Goliath Pink Toe*









*-Blue Fang*









*-Blue Fang*









-Acanthoscurria geniculata (Brazilian White Knee)









*-Xenesthis intermedia*









*-Phormictopus sp. “purple”*









*-Heteroscodra maculata (Ornamental baboon)*









*-Heteroscodra maculata (Ornamental baboon)*









*-Nhaudu Chromatus *









*-Salmon Pink Birdeater finishing a molt.*

---------- Post added at 04:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:24 PM ----------








*-The Salmon Pink Birdeater's latest molt*.









*-Recent molt of one of the purparea's, going to try sexing them soon.*









*-Rosehair, had this girl for almost 8 years now.*









*-Smithi*









*-Intermedia just after her lastest molt.*









*-Salem Ornamental*









*-Brazilian White Knee*









*-Blue Fang in her burrow.*









*-Singapore Blue after she tried to escape during an enclosure cleaning.*









*-GBB*

---------- Post added at 04:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 PM ----------








*-GBB*









*-P. Metallica*









*-Brazilian Red & White*









*-Salmon Pink Birdeater*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JOHN 3:16 (May 27, 2011)

You have a very nice collection, and I especially like the *GBB*. Wow the hips on that tarantula is nice.


----------



## MaRbLe (May 28, 2011)

JOHN 3:16 said:


> You have a very nice collection, and I especially like the *GBB*. Wow the hips on that tarantula is nice.


Thank you, she's one of my favorites=)


----------



## Obijuan56 (May 28, 2011)

Very nice collection as well as pictures, can see all the details, especially like the molting pictures


----------



## MaRbLe (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Anastasia (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow, that 'Purple' girl is really getting her colors up
very nice pictures


----------



## MaRbLe (Jun 2, 2011)

Anastasia said:


> Wow, that 'Purple' girl is really getting her colors up
> very nice pictures


She molted less then two weeks ago, what a change in color from when she 1st arrived from you. Really looking forward to the next molt now
The P. Metallica's color is much more blue since her recent molt but it's been a challenge to get a good pic.


----------



## EndlessForms (Jun 2, 2011)

very nice collecting. love that H. mac i gotta get me one


----------



## MaRbLe (Jun 4, 2011)

*Here are some pics of the new additions=)*








*(Bahia Scarlet Birdeater (Lasiodora klugi) Female*









*(Bahia Scarlet Birdeater (Lasiodora klugi) Female*









*(Bahia Scarlet Birdeater (Lasiodora klugi) Male*









*(Bahia Scarlet Birdeater (Lasiodora klugi) Male*









*(Bahia Scarlet Birdeater (Lasiodora klugi) Male*









*Socotra Island Blue Baboon (Monocentropus balfouri) Male*









*Socotra Island Blue Baboon (Monocentropus balfouri) Female*









*B. Smithi*


----------



## MaRbLe (Jun 23, 2011)

*More new pics....*










































*(New enclosure setup for the Gooty)*


----------



## MaRbLe (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## MaRbLe (Jul 13, 2011)

*Intermedia molted again, plus some new additions=)*


----------



## MaRbLe (Jul 14, 2011)

*Caught someone molting the other day=)*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MaRbLe (Jul 16, 2011)

*Avicularia braunshauseni after a recent molt.*


----------



## MaRbLe (Jul 27, 2011)

*-P.Metallica Female, always runs when I open the enclosure for a pic. Will keep trying to get a good one LOL*









*-Acanthoscurria geniculata (female)*















*-B.Smithi (female)*






















*-Aphonopelma chalcodes (female)*










*-Grammostola rosea (female)*
















*-Lasiodora klugi (female)*












*-Lasiodora klugi (male)*












*-Lampropelma violaceopes, real hard to get any good pics of this one...*










*-Avicularia purpurea*











*-B. smithi*










*-Nhandu chromatus*










*-M.balfouri (female)*










*-M.balfouri (male) He is shy LOL*










*-Poecilotheria formosa (female)*

















*-Xenesthis intermedia (female)*







*-Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (female) molting action....*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## astraldisaster (Jul 28, 2011)

Really sweet collection you have there! :drool:  And nice pics.


----------



## MaRbLe (Aug 6, 2011)

astraldisaster said:


> Really sweet collection you have there! :drool:  And nice pics.



Thank you=)

---------- Post added 08-06-2011 at 10:42 AM ----------








*E. cyanognathus* unsexed currently...










*Phormictopus sp. “purple”* female










*L. klugi* female











*P. formosa* female

















*C.Darlingi* female











*Vitalius vellutinus* female











*Pterinochilus murinus* female











*Thrixopelma puriens* female


----------



## MaRbLe (Aug 10, 2011)

*Nhandu Chromatus just after the molt, starting to get adult colors=)*












*X. intermedia female*


















*Avicularia purpurea*












*B. smithi just molted, just starting to get adult colors now.*


















*Ceratogyrus darlingi is hungry=)*













*Aphonopelma chalcodes female*












*Avicularia braunshauseni female making a rare appearance outside her tube.*


















*P. metallica just after a molt which is visable just behind her.*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 10, 2011)

WoHa, That P metallica is a stunner for sure, look at them blues!


----------



## MaRbLe (Aug 10, 2011)

Her colors just keep getting better=)  
Really growing fast too, after her next molt it's time again for an enclosure upgrade.


----------



## MaRbLe (Aug 12, 2011)

*Brachypelma vagans*


















*Brachypelma boehmei*














*Brachypelma auratum*













*Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens*


----------



## MaRbLe (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## MaRbLe (Dec 5, 2011)

Been working a bunch as of late but finally had time to take a few pics.  Will try to post more soon.....



















A. chalcodes









L. klugi male










P. formosa










L. klugi female










C. darlingi










Nhandu Chromatus











B. vagans











B. smithi












A. geniculata












L. klugi male











My girlfriend holding one of our C. cyaneopubescens.


----------



## jfuente31 (Dec 5, 2011)

The P metallica is sooo blue, I love it, lol.... very nice collection and great pictures


----------



## MaRbLe (Dec 5, 2011)

jfuente31 said:


> The P metallica is sooo blue, I love it, lol.... very nice collection and great pictures


Thank you=)


----------



## Zman181 (Dec 5, 2011)

MaRbLe said:


> Thank you=)


Love your photos.  Beautiful Ts


----------



## MaRbLe (Dec 5, 2011)

Zman181 said:


> Love your photos.  Beautiful Ts


Thank you, glad you enjoy them=)


----------



## Mattyb (Dec 5, 2011)

Very nice collection. The B.smithi in the very first picture is absolutely stunning.


----------



## MaRbLe (Dec 7, 2011)

Mattyb said:


> Very nice collection. The B.smithi in the very first picture is absolutely stunning.


Thanks, still one of my favorite T's=)


----------



## MaRbLe (Dec 26, 2011)

*Grammostola rosea*










*Thrixopelma pruriens*









*Phormictopus sp. “purple”*










*C.darlingi*










*Ephebopus cyanognathus*










*Ephebopus cyanognathus*











*C. darlingi*










*Avicularia braunshauseni*










*Poecilotheria metallica*











*Poecilotheria metallica*










*Brachypelma boehmei*










*B. smithi*










*B. smithi*










*Acanthoscurria geniculata*










*Vitalius vellutinus just after a recent molt.*









*Lasiodora parahybana*


----------



## Ludedor24 (Dec 26, 2011)

I dont know if anyone caught this but I love in the picture with your girlfriend how there is a puppy trapped in a laundry basket. Great looking T's by the way.


----------



## MaRbLe (Feb 19, 2012)

*Handling our big L.parahybana female.*










*The smaller B.smithi molted again recently.*











*Recent molt by the A. geniculata, getting some great colors.*











*B. boehmei*












*B. auratum has been missing a bunch of hair since purchase, hoping a molt will come soon.  Starting to show a little black on her booty now so maybe in the next few months she will be sporting a better hair style LOL*










*L. klugi male, never in a good mood.*










*A. geniculata*















*M. balfori*










*Nhandu chromatus*










*C.darlingi*










*Pterinochilus murinus*


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 20, 2012)

Good lord that Lp is a big girl!


----------



## MaRbLe (Feb 22, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Good lord that Lp is a big girl!


Been a while since her last molt too, excited to see how large she gets after the next one=)


----------



## MaRbLe (May 20, 2012)




----------



## grayzone (May 20, 2012)

awesome shots of an even better collection. Keep em comin


----------



## MaRbLe (May 20, 2012)

grayzone said:


> awesome shots of an even better collection. Keep em comin


Thank you=)
Want to start posting more but the work schedule has been keeping me busy LOL


----------



## grayzone (May 21, 2012)

well work hard, get some new ts, and post on days off lol. Seriously tho, diggin some of the stuff you got bro. Good pics. Ill be back to check one day. I like seeing what ts are floating around the WA area


----------



## MaRbLe (May 21, 2012)

grayzone said:


> well work hard, get some new ts, and post on days off lol. Seriously tho, diggin some of the stuff you got bro. Good pics. Ill be back to check one day. I like seeing what ts are floating around the WA area


I hear ya, just need some days off now 
Thanks again for enjoying the pics.  Working on getting some new additions soon and have some rehousing action that needs to occur so should be posting more soon=)


----------



## grayzone (May 21, 2012)

thanks again for POSTING the pics for us to enjoy. Later


----------



## matt82 (May 21, 2012)

Nice collection of spiders there, and nice shots, some real gems in there.  Fantastic selection of shots here too, think I need to start taking more shots before I post, lookin at all these!


----------



## MaRbLe (May 22, 2012)

matt82 said:


> Nice collection of spiders there, and nice shots, some real gems in there.  Fantastic selection of shots here too, think I need to start taking more shots before I post, lookin at all these!


Happy to hear you like the pics=)
They have been hit and miss with the camera Im using. Would like to get a nice SRL one day so I can get some better macro shots. The new Lytro camera looks like it could be great for that but it is looking like that tech will need to be refined a bit more...


----------



## Grin (May 24, 2012)

Really nice collection, you have great taste my friend.

Seeing pictures of that M. balfouri & P. metallica, are making me want them sooner.


----------



## MaRbLe (May 24, 2012)

Grin said:


> Really nice collection, you have great taste my friend.
> 
> Seeing pictures of that M. balfouri & P. metallica, are making me want them sooner.


Thank you=)

The M.balfouri's have hide a lot but as of late the female has been spending some more time at her burrow entry.  Always nice to see her make an appearance from time to time LOL

---------- Post added 05-24-2012 at 05:20 PM ----------

*Busy day with the Tarantulas.  Did some re-housing on a few and then setup enclosures and housed my new arrivals from Anastasia.
Picked up 3 C.marshelli spiderlings, female P.fortis, female X.intermedia to replace my other one that passed and a male GBB which I hope introduce to my 2 females once he matures.
On the end I threw in a few pics of my breeding pair of Heteropteryx dilitata's that I had to move today to add more water to their enclosure.*


----------



## Anastasia (May 24, 2012)

Miss itchy (X.intermedia) left with assfull of hairs, goodness, looks like she been kicking all the way from CT to WA!
Great to see pictures of new arrivals!


----------



## MaRbLe (May 25, 2012)

Anastasia said:


> Miss itchy (X.intermedia) left with assfull of hairs, goodness, looks like she been kicking all the way from CT to WA!
> Great to see pictures of new arrivals!


Yeah she was not flickin at all when she was getting rehoused, was just getting the butt in the air lol
Last time I check she had settled into the cork bark round in her enclosure


----------



## kwacky (May 25, 2012)

You have a beautiful collection of Ts. 

 I love the Intermedia


----------



## MaRbLe (May 25, 2012)

kwacky said:


> You have a beautiful collection of Ts.
> 
> I love the Intermedia


Thank you=)


----------



## MaRbLe (Aug 22, 2012)

*Finally had some more time to post a few pics...*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 22, 2012)

Great pics. By now I'm starting to wonder if everyone tunes up the contrast on the B. boehmei pics, or if they are REALLY that brightly reddish? Guess I'll see for myself in a few months hopefully


----------



## MaRbLe (Aug 23, 2012)

All the pics I have been posting are strait from the camera, no extra doctoring.
Would be nice to clean a few up in Photoshop but I can't ever find the time with the work schedule=/


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 24, 2012)

MaRbLe said:


> All the pics I have been posting are strait from the camera, no extra doctoring.
> Would be nice to clean a few up in Photoshop but I can't ever find the time with the work schedule=/


Thanks for clarifying. The "fireleg" certainly is a fitting common name then. Alas, I haven't seen an adult one in person, yet. So this is why I'm looking forward to my sling growing to that size


----------

